# Angeln in Antigua (Karibik)



## faposer (14. November 2010)

Hallo.

Ich suche Hilfe.
Ich werde dieses Jahr eine Kreuzfahrt in der Karibik machen. Und da würde ich gerne mal einen Tag zum Angeln in diesen herrlichen Gewässern rausfahren.
Ich werde am 29.12.2010 in St.Johns auf Antigua anlegen. Da ich natürlich keine Angelgerätschaften bei mir haben werde, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit einen Angeltripp mit geliehenem Angelgerät zu machen. Vielleicht war irgendjemand von euch schon mal auf Antigua angeln und kann mir irgendwie weiter helfen.
Da unser Schiff am Abend schon wieder ablegt, habe ich leider nicht viel Zeit vor Ort nach geeigneten Angeboten zu suchen.
Wäre super, wenn jemand hilfreiche Tipps hätte.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Antigua (Karibik)*

Leider kann ich dir keine eigenen Empfehlungen mitteilen, da wir dort noch nicht beim Angeln waren. Konnte jedoch das finden http://www.viatorcom.de/de/7132/tou...Sea-Fishing-Private-Boat-Charter/d27-2654DEEP
Besser wäre natürlich ein Tip von Einem der schon dort war. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir eine Menge Spass dabei!


----------

